# The New Jag E Type.... SAY IT AIN'T SO ! !



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Yep... an all elecric version... just shoot me now ! !

https://money.cnn.com/2018/08/23/autos/jaguar-e-type-electric/index.html

(Mods, sorry if this doesn't belong here... please move)


----------



## Tangent (Feb 28, 2013)

Wait, what? They're taking classic Jags from the past and chucking an electric engine in them? I'd be more than ok with a new, modern e-type being battery powered, but I share your pain on what they're doing here. I note that the brakes haven't been modernised, so I'm not sure how it being quicker is a good idea. Still, I'm sure their engineers know more than me, but still.


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

Classic style without the hassle of antique running gear, sounds like a good plan.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

We saw this yesterday



















The owner looked like Pablo Picasso, and very pleased with himself. The car even had built in SatNav.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Let's hope they didn't stick with Lucas electrics like the original e type


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

We've had this sort of thing for a few years now. :laughing2dw:

1832-1839
Scottish inventor Robert Anderson invents the first crude electric carriage powered by non-rechargeable primary cells.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Electric E Type ?










Been around for years 

:biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I read that they are re built in such a way that the original mechanical drive train can be refitted.

Won't be cheap but I could use one. Maybe not in my lifetime but eventually you're just not going to be able to drive petrol or diesel cars in built up areas, it's already happening in cities around the world. They will either ban them or make is so expensive you just won't want to pay up.

Unlike the quartz vs mechanical watches when sales of mechanical watches took a dive, oil is getting harder and harder and more expensive to get at and that will dictate the market for gas guzzling old things like the E-Type.

So somewhere down the line if it hasn't rusted away it might be the only viable way to get one out and about.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

What a depressing story

I can see the virtue signalling Hollywood set queuing up to get this done to their E-Types

Hell it's like getting a vintage Patek Philippe and putting a Miyota quartz in it


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Yep... an all elecric version... just shoot me now ! !
> 
> https://money.cnn.com/2018/08/23/autos/jaguar-e-type-electric/index.html
> 
> (Mods, sorry if this doesn't belong here... please move)





Mechanical Alarm said:


> Yep... an all elecric version... just shoot me now ! !
> 
> https://money.cnn.com/2018/08/23/autos/jaguar-e-type-electric/index.html
> 
> (Mods, sorry if this doesn't belong here... please move)


 it is quite common when original engines are no longer made, INSTALL AN ENG. THAT FITS ! a good mechanic can do this without changing the mounts of the original, and save the old for parts. so what is wrong with this? it happened to the spitfire and the me 109. vin


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

vinn said:


> it happened﻿﻿﻿﻿ to the spitfire and the me 109. vin﻿


 Battery Spitfire ? :huh:



BondandBigM said:


> Maybe﻿ n﻿ot in my lifetime but eventually you're just not going to be able to drive petrol or diesel cars in bu﻿ilt up areas, it's already happening in cities around the world. They will either ban them or m﻿a﻿﻿ke is so expensive you just won't want to pay up. ﻿


 Governments should want to make public transport more efficient and user friendly, to the point that using a car in town isn't the easy option, and not the "forced" option. I've been using my electric bike for about nine months now, and it's the quickest way to get around town (the weather doesn't bother me). Downside is a replacement battery costs around £500, but they're supposed to be good for around one thousand charges, and as I'm averaging around 80 miles per charge, allowing for battery degradation, if the bike gets anywhere near 40,000 miles it'll be worn out anyway, and I'll have had my money's worth.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

WRENCH said:


> We've had this sort of thing for a few years now. :laughing2dw:
> 
> 1832-1839
> Scottish inventor Robert Anderson invents the first crude electric carriage powered by non-rechargeable primary cells.


 Then we had trams - - and now we've got foreign made trams!



WRENCH said:


> Governments should want to make public transport more efficient and user friendly, to the point that using a car in town isn't the easy option, and not the "forced" option. I've been using my electric bike for about nine months now, and it's the quickest way to get around town (the weather doesn't bother me). Downside is a replacement battery costs around £500, but they're supposed to be good for around one thousand charges, and as I'm averaging around 80 miles per charge, allowing for battery degradation, if the bike gets anywhere near 40,000 miles it'll be worn out anyway, and I'll have had my money's worth.


 Bikes are the Devil's method of slowing down *proper transport*, like nice cuddly toasty cars in the winter, and nicely cooled AC fitted cars in the summer. The advent of bicycle lanes and "areas" at traffic lights serves only to keep real vehicles in lower gears, thus burning more fuel in towns and cities. Ban 'em all I say! Or we could all use enclosed Golf Buggies pulling about seven trailers to carry the batteries.

*AS FOR "electric e-types", that's a travesty. Just a travesty! A car that used to look as if it was doing 150 MPH whilst standing stil - - fitted with big Duracells - - :cursed: *

*And I'm in a good mood today!*


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

mel said:


> Then we had trams - - and now we've got foreign made trams!
> 
> Bikes are the Devil's method of slowing down *proper transport*, like nice cuddly toasty cars in the winter, and nicely cooled AC fitted cars in the summer. The advent of bicycle lanes and "areas" at traffic lights serves only to keep real vehicles in lower gears, thus burning more fuel in towns and cities. Ban 'em all I say! Or we could all use enclosed Golf Buggies pulling about seven trailers to carry the batteries.
> 
> ...


 I'll remember this nonsense when I'm passing all the stationary traffic. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

mel said:


> Then we had trams - - and now we've got foreign made trams!
> 
> Bikes are the Devil's method of slowing down *proper transport*, like nice cuddly toasty cars in the winter, and nicely cooled AC fitted cars in the summer. The advent of bicycle lanes and "areas" at traffic lights serves only to keep real vehicles in lower gears, thus burning more fuel in towns and cities. Ban 'em all I say! Or we could all use enclosed Golf Buggies pulling about seven trailers to carry the batteries.
> 
> ...


 Some cyclists don't even bother looking where they're going.....so that'll be a new set of front teeth and a new, un-buckled rear wheel, then. :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I am in two minds about this. On the one hand, I sometimes wish that we could allow a classic design to fade out gracefully while remaining in our collective consciousness as an inspiration for future designs rather than keep resurrecting it in modified form. We all know what happened to the Mini when BMW got their hands on it... And these new electric Jaguar E-Types are presumably going to be expensive and very limited in number.

On the other hand, sometimes a reissue of an original design can be justified. For example, in the case of watches, I would cite the LIP Dark Master Mach 2000 chronograph which was issued in 2008 and again more recently. In this instance we have a rare and important watch design where the originals are hugely expensive, and as a means of democratising the ability to have a watch of this design, LIP reissued it in affordable form.

Perhaps, I just selfishly want to have my cake and eat it - choosing for personal reasons what I like being reissued and what I don't. :laugh:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> Battery Spitfire ? :huh:
> 
> Governments should want to make public transport more efficient and user friendly, to the point that using a car in town isn't the easy option, and not the "forced" option. I've been using my electric bike for about nine months now, and it's the quickest way to get around town (the weather doesn't bother me). Downside is a replacement battery costs around £500, but they're supposed to be good for around one thousand charges, and as I'm averaging around 80 miles per charge, allowing for battery degradation, if the bike gets anywhere near 40,000 miles it'll be worn out anyway, and I'll have had my money's worth.


 are those chinezium batterys on the bycyle?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

vinn said:


> are those chinezium batterys on the bycyle?


 Bolivian.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Some cyclists don't even bother looking where they're going.....so that'll be a new set of front teeth and a new, un-buckled rear wheel, then. :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 Did exactly the same thing as a teenager. Hit the back of a Hillman Imp at about the same speed on a racing cycle. New frame, forks, wheel, handlebars and handle bar upright required. 
As for the Imp, dented the rear bumper and mounting frame. The mounting frame is the engine mount. Fortunately the engine wasn't damaged and the car was only about 6 weeks old!!

In respect of the E-type, an electric version? Definitely not. I have driven the 4.2 and 5.3 versions. It would be absolute sacrilege to convert one of these.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> ownside is a replacement battery costs around £500


 A bit back Renault were knocking out small electric cars and you rented the battery pack. It's normal with forklifts as well.

Or you could always just vote tory and keep on gas guzzling

:biggrin:

http://www.heraldscotland.com/news/16600638.tory-mp-kirstene-hair-urges-london-and-edinburgh-to-protect-motorists-from-punitive-clean-air-measures/


----------



## IBM (Sep 25, 2018)

1 of my clients recently asked me to convert an Etype S1 I had for sale to electric, along with every other mod you could possibly think of. After looking in to it thoroughly the costs would have been astromical, which eventually put the potential buyer off (thankfully, as I really didn't want to do it to the old beast)


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> A bit back Renault were knocking out small electric cars and you rented the battery pack. It's normal with forklifts as well.
> 
> Or you could always just vote tory and keep on gas guzzling
> 
> ...


 Maybe you should read the article again - she appears to be suggesting having a scheme to make older vehicles reduce emissions before introducing new emission levels in major cities. The official party policy is to stop the sale of new gas guzzlers in the future - badly worded as it has hit the sale a diesel vehicles as people thought it would mean those vehicles would no longer be allowed on the roads.


----------



## Noj (Oct 6, 2018)

Electric cars are probably the future but not in one of the most iconic cars ever built in the 60's. it's just wrong, wrong, wrong.

I love classic Jaguars, they all looked fantastic and so individual, although as someone said earlier the electrics left quite a bit to be desired 

Noj


----------



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

If I had a classic jag, I would want to keep it just that, classic and original, not mutilate it thanks.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Try this company. They give you the option or petrol or electric.


----------



## holg (Aug 12, 2018)

Now that is just cruel, let a classic be a classic. It is innovative though, just does not look ideal.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

holg said:


> Now that is just cruel, let a classic be a classic. It is innovative though, just does not look ideal.


 Absolutely shocking says "Bertie Boy" my one is the real deal. It has a 2.2 horse power Honda GX 140 petrol engine it's true.


----------

